# Anfängerfragen eines MTB Neulings :)



## Kartunga (11. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute !

Bin ganz neu hier und auch neu unterwegs mit einem MTB  Da ich doch extrem ländlich wohne und direkt Wälder,Hügel und Berge nebenan habe dachte ich mir das ich doch mal ein wenig sportlich werde und Düse hier jetzt wie ein Irrer rum, jedoch habe ich ein paar Fragen bezüglich Umbauten und Problemen 

Ich habe ein Trek 950 Singletrack mit Federgabel günstig erstanden (wollte unbedingt genau dieses MTB) siehe Fotos. Es fährt sich blendend und übersteht jedes tiefe Loch und jede Unebenheit mit Bravour , auch steile Abfahrten sind kein Problem, ich fordere das Ding schon ganz schön raus und das eig täglich  Es hat ein komplettes Shimano Deore XT Schaltwerk mit 24 Gängen , taugt das was?

Erstes Problem:

Das Aluminiumsattelrohr ist im , glaube es ist ein getemperter Stahlrahmen , fest jemand eine Idee ? Muss diesen dringend höher stellen und brauche einen neuen Sattel, aber er ist unfassbar fest...

Zweites Problem :

Die Kette schleift am Umwerfer(heißt das so über der Pedale?) auf dem zweiten Ritzel ..

Drittes Problem :

Die Schaltzüge sind relativ alt, wie tausche ich diese ? (Alle mit neuen Schläuchen)




So nun was ich umbauen möchte jedoch keine Ahnung habe welche Größen usw ich brauche :


-Vorne möchte ich eine Scheibenbremse nachrüsten, was brauche ich dafür alles ? Bremshebel, Züge , Vorderrad mit Scheibe und Bremssattel?

-Ich möchte einen Rizer Lenker (so einen wie auf dem Foto was ich angehängt habe) denke ich in schätzungsweise 680mm+ haben , gibt es Empfehlungen für die breite usw? Habe derzeit einen relativ geraden mit leichter Biegung vorne der sehr kurz ist... und hat noch wer Empfehlungen für Griffe?

-Zusätzliche brauche ich einen neuen Vorbau da meiner nicht tief genug geht .. bräuchte einen wo das Rohr des Rahmens oben rausschaut wenn ihr versteht was ich meine (habe einen geschlossenen mit distanzscheiben der mich stört da er nicht tiefer geht) jedoch wäre dann mein Rohr ungeschützt , was mache ich dagegen?

-Welche Reifenbreite empfehlt ihr mir ? (Habe derzeit 1.90 Mäntel die aber ganz neu sind) weiß leider auch nicht wieviel Zoll die Felgen haben , hätte nämlich gerne neue ..

Ich weiß das es relativ viele fragen sind und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann 

Lg malte


----------



## lordad (12. Mai 2017)

Also dass wird Denke ich nicht so einfach funktionieren....

*1.) Bremsen*
Ob die Scheibenbremse passt hängt von Laufrädern bzw den Naben und der Federgabel ab.
Das müsstest du erstmal in Erfahrung bringen... ob das "moderne Zeuchs" da überhaupt an ein 20 jahre altes Rad passt ?
Im Schlimmsten Fall brauchst du ne neue 26" Federgabel und nen neuen 26" Laufradsatz und bist ruck zuck bei 300€ und mehr

Und selbst wenn es mithilfe von Adaptern irgednwie ohne neue Sachen gehen sollte :
Dann gehen vernünftige Scheibenbremsen als Komplettset NEU bei ca 120€ los

So viel ist vermutlich der Rest von dem Rad nicht mehr Wert.

*2.) Reifen sind zu 99,99%	26 "*
Vor 2010 gabs quasi nur 26".... dann haben sich bei Hardtails langsam 29er durchgesetzt und seit  2014 dann der "Siegeszug" 27,5er
Das Trek von dir dürfte aber noch ne 199X als Jahrgang haben ?

Hier hilft vor allem nachmessen, wie viel Platz du noch nach oben  und links bzw rechts hast !

26x 2,10 sollte aber recht sicher noch gehen, und da gibts auch noch einiges am Markt

*3.) Negativer Vorbau*
Davon ist dringend abzuraten....  Und wieso willst du einen negativen Vorbau um es niedriger zu machen , aber dann einen Riser Lenker um es höher zu machen ?


Klingt alles ein bischen nach 1. April ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (12. Mai 2017)

1:
Festgegammelt Alu in Stahl. Geht nur mit Gewalt, spanne zum Beispiel das ganze Rad mit der Sattelstütze Kopfüber in nen großen Schraubstock und benutze den Rahmen als Hebel.
Kältespray kann helfen - das Alu zieht sich mehr zusamnen als der Stahlrahmen.

2: Das heißt "nen Pedalen"
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/german/derailer-adjustment.html
- Mittleres Kettenblatt über die Einstellschraube am Schalthebel - am Ausgang wo das Seil rauskommt.
- Anschlag L ist innen, Anschlag H ist aussen.

3: Geh zum freundlichen mit Rad und lasse dir die "Schaltzughüllen" gleich passend abschneiden.



> -Vorne möchte ich eine Scheibenbremse nachrüsten, was brauche ich dafür alles ? Bremshebel, Züge , Vorderrad mit Scheibe und Bremssattel?


- Und ne neue Gabel mit Discaufnahme



> -Zusätzliche brauche ich einen neuen Vorbau da meiner nicht tief genug geht .. bräuchte einen wo das Rohr des Rahmens oben rausschaut wenn ihr versteht was ich meine (habe einen geschlossenen mit distanzscheiben der mich stört da er nicht tiefer geht) jedoch wäre dann mein Rohr ungeschützt , was mache ich dagegen?


Du hast nen verstellbaren 08/15 Selbstmörder-Mutanten-Vorbau.
Der muss raus, das stimmt.
Hol dir nen passenden normalen und montiere ihn - kann sein, dass du noch Spacer brauchst, je nachdem wie lang der Gabelschaft ist. Und nen Deckel brauchst du, sonst regnets rein. Spacer 1/1/8 Zoll, würde 5mm nehmen, kann man schön versetzen.




> -Welche Reifenbreite empfehlt ihr mir ? (Habe derzeit 1.90 Mäntel die aber ganz neu sind) weiß leider auch nicht wieviel Zoll die Felgen haben , hätte nämlich gerne neue ..


26 Zoll haben die Felgen. Die Breite... gute Frage, was da rein passt - allzubreit wird nicht reingehen. Ist auch immer abhängig von der Felgenbreite. Tippe mal auf 2,10 Zoll. 2.25 wird schon sehr eng werden.




> -Ich möchte einen Rizer Lenker (so einen wie auf dem Foto was ich angehängt habe) denke ich in schätzungsweise 680mm+ haben , gibt es Empfehlungen für die breite usw? Habe derzeit einen relativ geraden mit leichter Biegung vorne der sehr kurz ist... und hat noch wer Empfehlungen für Griffe?


Erst den lenker und Vorbau ändern - brauchste wahrscheinlich längere Zughüllen vom Lenker zum rahmen!
Du kannst bei 25,4mm bleiben, oder Lenker und Vorbau in 31,8 nehmen.
Würde 25,4 nehmen, passt besser zum Stil.



=> richte es technisch her, dass es schön funktioniert, mach gute Beläge rein und freu dich, dass es fährt 

Edit:
Lordad war schneller


----------



## Kartunga (12. Mai 2017)

Vielen vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos 

Ich möchte ein niedrigeren Vorbau damit der Riser Lenker nicht noch höher kommt als jetzt mein gerader. Welchen Vorbau nehme ich denn dort ? Einen starren oder einen den man neigen kann? Und welche Lenker Breite ist derzeit standardmäßig ? Denke auch das ich bei 25,4 bleiben werde 

Kann ich denn nicht andere Felgen (bspw 27,5er) kaufen wo breitere Reifen passen (vorausgesetzt es passt bei mir zwischen ,aber das sieht gut aus) 

Das mit den Scheibembremsen sollte gehen, Geld ist mir da nicht so wichtig , wollte unbedingt ein Trek 950 da es alte Erinnerungen sind und das werde ich nun ein wenig schick machen !

Danke für die Hilfen !!!


----------



## Kartunga (12. Mai 2017)

Ich denke doch das ich eine Flatbar wieder nehme , da mir der lenker so schon zu hoch ist wäre das ja mit einem Rise noch mehr 

Dachte so an 720mm mit 6Grad ,oder ?Jedoch sind alle Vorbauten die ich finde 31.8 , ich werde dann wohl vorerst auf 31.8 umsteigen. Ist ein gerader  Vorbau empfehlenswert ?

Und wie bekomme ich dann bei diesen Vorbauten mein freies Rohr am Rand geschützt ?

Werde das mit dem Schraubstock und Sattel später mal testen , kann der Rahmen dabei beschädigt werden ? Eigentlich ist Aluminium ja weich .. eine neue Sattelstütze müsste ich in 27mm nehmen oder ?

Was muss ich bei meiner 8 fachen Kassette und meiner Kette beachten wenn ich diese wechseln möchte ? Gibt da ja verschiedene habe eine "Shimano 8-fach Kassette CS-HG51 11-28" im Blick, passt die ? Nehme ich dann auch eine 8 Fach Kette oder ist das egal?

Habe mal meinen Warenkorb als Fotos angehängt ! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe das hilft mir ungemein !


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn ich gleich den Buckel verhauen bekomme wegen meiner Unfreundlichkeit, ABER:

dir hier jetzt sämtliche Fragen zu beantworten, zieht 100 neue Fragen nach sich, was normal ist. Deshalb solltest du dich hier im Forum in den einzelnen Technikforen einmal bezüglich der Technik einlesen. Das dauert Tage, aber wenn du Interesse an der Materie hast, macht es auch Spaß.
Dann kannst du auch gezielte Fragen stellen. Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, aber es gibt Fragen, die zeigen, dass du dir bisher keine sinnvollen Gedanken gemacht hast, weil dir die Grundlagen fehlen, was aber auch normal ist, wenn ich dein Alter richtig einschätze.

Im Prinzip halte ich es momentan für dich am besten, mal in einer Fahrradwerkstatt vorstellig zu werden. Natürlich auf die Gefahr, dass dir dort Antworten gegeben werden, die dir nicht gefallen könnten!

Btw. *Fahr*technik ≠ *Fahrrad*technik!


----------



## Kartunga (12. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Update , Sattelstütze ist raus , Schraubstock und Eisspray haben geholfen , Alu in Stahl ist echt böse , hat 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert mit 4 Händen !

Hab es direkt mit Hohlraumversiegelung behandelt da es innen leider leicht braun war , aber halb so schlimm , Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach noch Top , nur oberflächlicher minimaler Rost ..... Nur habe ich jetzt echt Angst da ne neue Aluminum Stütze reinzumachen! Reicht beim Einbau Fett bzw Montagepaste zur Vorbeugung oder gibts Alternative Stützen ?


Das sind übrigens meine einzigen fragen , besonders die mit dem Vorbau und Lenker  sind für mich relevant , Rest kriege ich selber hin  kann ja nicht schwerer sein als an Autos rumzuschrauben ! 

Den Weg zur Fahrradwerkstat nehme ich meinetwegen in Angriff , dennoch gibt es ein "Geht nicht" nicht für mich, alles geht wenn man will 

Bin übrigens 26. Lg !


----------



## Basti138 (12. Mai 2017)

Nimm "Fluidfilm ASR" für den Rahmen, das ist daueraktiv und das einzigste Mittel, das ich kenne, das vor weiterrosten schützt.
Gibts im Korrosionsschutzdepot.
Das Zeug ist auch sehr gut fürs Auto für Falze.

Vorher entrosten mit Säure, am Besten Phosphorsäure, dann neutralisieren mit Seifenlauge (Kernseife).
Dann mit Spiritus ausspülen, trocknen lassen, dann Fluidfilm.
Mit der Reihenfolhe hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Spiritus weil dieser schneller verdunstet. Mit klarspülen mit Wasser hat man am nächsten Tag wieder braune Flecken.
Kannste auch die kleinen Ablauflöcher mit Tesafilm zukleben und die Rohre des Rahmens mit Säure befüllen und ein paar Stunden stehen  lassen - ist aber ne große Schweinerei.


Alustütze in Stahl ist absolut kein Problem, verwende weisses Fett zum Beospiel von Finish Line, oder das "Galli".
Zum Problem wirds nur, wenn die Stütze trocken verbaut wird und lange zeit feucht steht und sie nicht bewegt wird.
Dieses weisse Aluoxid lässt sich hervorragend mit Essigesszenz entfernen, oder Entkalker für Kaffeemaschinen. Oder Zitonensäure.



Vorbau - nimm keinen verstellbaren, die brechen, wenn du das MTB artgerecht bewegst.
Vorbauten gibts ja in verschiedenen Längen und Winkel. Musste probieren.
70mm lang und 5 Grad? Kannste den Vorbau auch umdrehen => +5 Grad und -5 Grad.
Den lenker würde ich nicht zu breit wählen, sieht an so nem Bike irgendwie komisch aus - mach wie du meinst...


----------



## Wolfobert (12. Mai 2017)

Viele Antworten auf viele Fragen gibts auch bei Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mtb+züge+ersetzen

und hier

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mtb+vorbau+lenker
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mtb+züge+ersetzen


----------



## Kartunga (12. Mai 2017)

Vielen vielen Dank Basti und Wolfobert ,das hilft mir super weiter !!! Dann nehme ich einen steifen Vorbau mit leichter Neigung !!

Soweit haben sich meine fragen auch  erledigt )

Ich habe hier noch teure Montagepaste die ich beim Auto schrauben gerne nehme die ich dafür dann wohl verwende , das mit der Säure klingt gut , werde den Rahmen mit der Säure mal volllaufen lassen  , muss nur aufpassen das sie dann nicht aus den Löchern an den Bremsen und Reifen runterläuft 
Habe es erstmal versiegelt vorerst da passiert erstmal nichts  Denke aber auch das es trocken eingebaut wurde und nur draußen stand , dafür sieht es aber nach über 20 Jahren innen noch echt gut aus !

Hier noch ein Foto der Stütze !!


----------



## Basti138 (12. Mai 2017)

Die Säure bringt nichts nach der Versiegelung. Das muss sauber und entfettet sein. Egal, lass es so.
Ich hab das auch mal so gemacht:
Vom ausgebautem Tretlager aus die Kettenstreben einzeln befüllt - hinten das kleine Loch zugeklebt.
Wirken lassen, neu befüllt, bis es innen blank aussah. Erst eine, dann die andere. Hier ist Geduld gefragt.
Meistens sind immer nur die Kettenstreben im Bereich vom Tretlager verrostet und der kleine Steg dazwischen.
Wichtig ist, dass man dannach mit Lauge neutralisiert (Kernseife), das gibt Salz + Wasser und das musst du dannach auch rausspülen.

Ohja, die Stütze war ordentlich fest - kenne ich nur zu gut 
Glück gehabt, dass die nicht bündig abgerissen ist.
Kannste auch Mehrzweckfett nehmen, ist halt nicht so chick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kartunga (13. Mai 2017)

Die Versiegelung hält ja nicht für immer daher habe ich mir schonmal 5 Liter Phosphorsäure und Lauge geholt , hätte ich da mal gleich dran gedacht .. Mist ^^ 

Was meintest du mit Salz und Wasser ? Habe den Satz nicht so ganz verstanden.

War aber ein ganz schöner Kampf und ein Gedrehe und geschlage bis das Ding sich mal gelöst hat !


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2017)

Neutralisation:
Säure + Lauge => Salz + Wasser 

Ja, erst nimmt man den Sattel, bis der auseinanderfällt, dann kommt die Rohrzange, dann der Schraunstock, dann ein größerer Schraubstock. Dann löst sich oben das Insert/Kloben aus dem Rohr.
Und dann geht mir meistens auch die Lust aus.


----------



## Kartunga (13. Mai 2017)

Achhh das meinst du , Spiritus haut Salz und Wasser danach raus ?

Genau , aber der Sattel hat tatsächlich überlebt ! bei der Stütze ist einfach alles abgerissen , die Rohrzange und der Hammer haben dann den Rest gemacht !^^

Drei Fragen habe ich tatsächlich aber noch da ich gerade im Bestellmodus bin , welche Lenkerbreite ist empfehlenswert ? Habe derzeit 25,4 x 580mm und das ist zwar ganz okay aber mir persönlich ein wenig zu schmal und kurz (bin 1.84) finde meist nur welche mit 700mm+

Und welche Vorbau Länge taugt was ? (Sind die Vorbau Maßen für das Rahmenrohr alle gleich dick?)

Und wie zur Hölle heißen die Stopfen für das Rahmenrohr wo der Vorbau dran sitzt? Das ist ja völlig ungeschützt und oben dann offen bei mir :/ Heißen diese Vorbaukappen?


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2017)

Du meinst für den Gabelschaft?
Meistens ists 1/1/8 Zoll - davon gehe ich aus.
Gab früher auch 1/4 Zoll. 

Lenkerbreite... der Trend geht zu >700mm, nur sieht das an dem Bike komisch aus.
Probier halt mal 650 oder so.
Mehr als 25mm Rise sieht auch komisch aus.


Rahmen ausspülen mit Spiritus, genau - weil eben Spiritus nach dem Trocknen keinen neuen Flugrost hinterlässt und er bindet das Wasser. Kannste auch erst mit Wasser ausspülen und dannach mit Spiritus - oder mit Pressluft ausblasen.
Sei einfach kreativ


----------



## Ohhsaft (13. Mai 2017)

Also ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle die Teile die ich benötige erst mal gebraucht zulegen. 
Ist zwar etwas Zeitaufwändiger das alles rauszusuchen, dafür sparst Du ne Menge Geld. 

Wenn Du dann richtig süchtig bist wirst Du Dir eh was anderes zulegen!


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite... der Trend geht zu >700mm, nur sieht das an dem Bike komisch aus.


Wenn man nicht weiß, was man braucht: Größere Lenker kann man kürzen.
Ich denke aber auch, daß die aktuell so gepushten Lenker > 700 mm an dem Bike komisch aussehen.
Ich fahr selber 680 mm (körpergröße 174 cm) und mehr brauch ich definitiv nicht. Breiter könnte auf manchen, engen Trails schon mal kritisch werden. Ich komm jetzt schon oft mit "Hautschäden" am Oberarm durch Brombeerranken nach Hause.
Aber wie gesagt, zu kurz kaufen ist auch doof, also lieber etwas länger und dann selber kürzen. Oder einfach mal aufs Bike setzen (am besten an ne Wand angelehnt) und die gewünschte, "optimale" Haltung mal simulieren. Die Lenkerbreite kann man so ganz gut abschätzen durch Vergleich der Position mit den Maßen des aktuellen Lenkers. Bißchen schwieriger wirds mit dem Rise bzw. den Winkeln. Und wenn man gleichzeitig auch noch den Vorbau ändert, wirds dann schon hohe Mathematik, für den Rise und die winkel die passenden Lenkermaße gut abzuschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kartunga (13. Mai 2017)

Habe mal getestet wir ihr sagtet, denke so 680mm wäre ganz super , nehme eine Flatbar dann wohl in irgendwas zwischen 600 und 700mm x 31.8 da es da mehr Auswahl gibt.

Jedoch stehe ich immernoch vor der Entscheidung welche Vorbau Länge ich nehmen soll , da habe ich keinerlei Anhaltspunkte.

Sind bei einer neuen Kurbelgarnitur beide Fußstützen also wo die Pedalen dran sind  dabei ? Orientier ich mich an neuer Ketten , Garnitur, Kasetten und was noch dazu gehört an meine 24 Gang Deore XT Schaltung also an 8 Gänge?


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2017)

Ein kurzer Vorbau macht das Bike agiler, dierekter, verspielter. Und die Sitzposition aufrechter und der Nacken ist nicht so stark abgewinkelt. 
Dass es halt nicht zu kurz wird. 
Nen deutlichen Unterschied wirst du spüren, weil der jetzige Vorbau auf dem Gabelschaft aufbaut.

Kannste dich ja mal mit der Geo beschäftigen. Sitzhöhe, Knielot, Winkel Oberkörper zu Oberarmen ca 90 Grad,...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...ckpit-und-sattel-richtig-einstellen/a561.html
Wenn du den Sattel tiefer stellst, Gelände, für Fahrtechnik, musst du immer auch den Sattel vorne etwas nach oben stellen.

XT Teile gibts neu schon lange nicht mehr für 8 fach.
Nimm ne Shimano 8er Kassette mit 11/30 Zähnen, das war damals Standard. Zum Beispiel die HG51
Kette empfehle ich dir die Shimano HG71 oder HG91.


----------



## Kartunga (14. Mai 2017)

Mein Vorbau ist mir auch n Tick zu lang und die auf den Schaft aufbauen mag ich gar nicht  , habe mal gemessen, beläuft sich von Mitte zu Mitte auf 90mm . Dachte vorerst so an 50-70mm? 40mm wäre ja ne ganz schön drastische Änderung ^^

Habe derzeit ein Answer Atac Ame 60mm und einen Funn Funnduro 45mm  Vorbau im Blick , weiß nicht ob die was taugen. Tendiere aber mehr zum 45er

Jedoch ist es echt schwer gescheite in 25,4 zu finden weshalb ich dann wohl vorerst auf 31.8 mit Lenker und Vorbau gehen werde .

Danke für die ganzen Tipps Basti !

Die Kassette und Kette habe ich gleich mal bestellt ! Kurbelgarnitur auch eine shimano 8er?


----------



## lordad (14. Mai 2017)

schon 2cm Längenänderung am Vorbau verändern das Bike Gefühl um 180C
Real 2cm kürzerer Vorbau fühlt sich an wie ein  4cm kürzeres Bike
Von 90 auf 40 kannst du nicht einfach kürzen... das ist dann ein komplett anderes Rad vom Gefühl her 10cm kürzer >-<


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

> Real 2cm kürzerer Vorbau fühlt sich an wie ein 4cm kürzeres Bike


Was? 
Das wird eh total anders, weil er auch 4cm tiefer kommt.


----------



## lordad (14. Mai 2017)

Naja so vom Prinzip du kennst sicher das Gefühl wenn man den Vorbau 1cm kürzer macht und dann sich denkt OHa so viel hat das gar nicht ausgesehen wie es sich anfühlt


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Weis, was du meinst 

Ein 4cm tieferer Lenker macht ne weniger aufrechte Sitzposition - glaub das ist ganz angenehm, wenn der Voabu dann kürzer ist, das entschärft das etwas.
Würd mal 70mm oder 50mm probieren. Bei dem Bike eher 70. Musste probieren.
Wenn man vom Bike Geodaten hätte...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Stylo-T30-31-8-Vorbau-p29932/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/3T/MTB-Pro-31-8-Vorbau-p43225/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Stylo-T30-20-mm-31-8-Riser-Lenker-p31395/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Stylo-T30-31-8-Flat-Lenker-p31413/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Stylo-T40-31-8-Flat-Lenker-p31412/

Kannst natürlich jeden hersteller nehmen.


----------



## Kartunga (14. Mai 2017)

Dann nehme ich vorerst einen 50 oder eher den atac ame mit 60mm.

Lenker habe ich jetzt einen 720mm Race Face Next Carbon Flatbar , oder sonst irgendein günstigen Cube 720mm Alulenker einfach... wobei der letzte rote Lenker von truvativ auch nicht schlecht ist 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Carbon 
Mach wie du meinst...
Was immer Stil hat, sind Ritchey  Sachen. WCS oder Comp oder wie auch immer.


Hab auch nen sehr kurzen Vorbau am Hardtail - der ist deutlich kürzer als 50mm - das ist ein ganz kurzer Knochen.
+ Es fährt sich saugeil
- Ich stehe oft mit den Knien am Schalthebel an 
- Für lange Touren ist die Geo einfach nichts

An den Tourrenbikes hab ich eigentlich immer so 70mm rum - wobei das natürlich auch mit der Rahmenlänge und Körpergröße/Armlänge zusammenhängt.

Probiers...


----------



## Wolfobert (14. Mai 2017)

Ja, Vorbau muss man probieren...
Ich hatte früher immer bergrunter "Überschlagsgefühle", reine Kopfsache, 3 oder 4 cm kürzer gekauft, was den Überschlag in der Realität sicher nicht verhindert hätte, und das Bike war perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Angststellung einnehmen:
Hinter den Sattel gehen und Arme ganz lang machen - hilft immer


----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Angststellung einnehmen:
> Hinter den Sattel gehen und Arme ganz lang machen - hilft immer



Ja, bis man das den Leuten wieder austreibt (weil sie selber merken, dass dies nur bedingt gut geht), dauert aber....also am Besten einen Anfänger so etwas gar nicht erzählen!


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Was machst du denn, wenn du steil runterfährst?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Was machst du denn, wenn du steil runterfährst?


Dann heißt die angststellung "gefälle adaptierte zentralposition".


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Und was, wenn du noch bremsen musst? Wie wärs mit Schwerpunkt nach hinten?


----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2017)

Schwerpunkt in erster Linie nach unten! Es geht eigentlich immer viel viel tiefer, als man zuerst denkt. Dann kommt der Arsch automatisch etwas nach hinten, was den Schwerpunkt verschiebt.

Beim Fahrtechniktraining wurde uns sehr anschaulich gezeigt, wie wenig man den Schwerpunkt nach hinten schieben muss, um trotzdem zentral auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Und dies ist auch entscheidend, damit man die Kontrolle über das Rad behält. Dass ich dabei auch (vor allem ca. 80% vorne) Bremse, ist schon klar. Sonst hast du auf manchen Trails keine Chance. Wenn der Arsch soweit hinten knapp übern HR ist und die Arme dabei gestreckt sind, dann bist du nur noch Passagier und musst hoffen, dass es gut ausgeht. Mit kontrolliert fahren hat es aber meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Mai 2017)

Grad aus einem anderen Thread gefunden:



Basti138 schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> Da gibts doch oft unter Autobahnbrücken die Schrägen
> Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich die im 30 Gradwinkel fahre und mich anschliessend nicht runtertraue, weil mir das Vorderrad wegrutscht  Das ist dann oft so, dass man rückwärts runterlatschen muss, dass man nicht ausrutscht.
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du mal steile Abfahrten üben, wenn du nicht die kontrolliert runter fahren kannst, welche du hinauf fährst  ...jedenfalls hast du selber schön geschrieben, was passiert, wenn du den Schwerpunkt einfach nur so weit wie möglich nach hinten schiebst


----------



## Basti138 (14. Mai 2017)

Meinst du so? 
Der ist entspannt in zentraler position, jetzt kann man sich streiten, ob das kontrolliert ist -bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## lordad (14. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Angststellung einnehmen:
> Hinter den Sattel gehen und Arme ganz lang machen - hilft immer



War ja eventuell Ironie 
Ansonsten bin ich da ganz bei scratch
Damit ist nicht zu Spaßen 

Die Kombination aus man kann nicht mehr Lenken und es bremst sich ganz schlecht ist wohl bei 9 /10 Anfängern bei den ersten steileren Abfahrten zu beobachten. Da wird dann gerade aus weiter über die Kurve ins nächste Gebüsch gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (15. Mai 2017)

Hilfeee


----------



## Kartunga (15. Mai 2017)

Hehe !!!  Also hingelegt habe ich mich bis dato nicht bei Sprüngen oder bergabfahrten , aber wird bestimmt noch kommen


----------



## Kartunga (15. Mai 2017)

So fertig bestellt , habe nun das bestellt :

Funn Flame on Flatbar Orange 31,8/710 mit 9 Grad Backsweep
Cube Fritzz Black n Blue Griffe
Spank Spike Bearclaw 35mm/31,8 In blau

Läuft ja im Endeffekt eh iwann auf 35-40mm raus also warum nicht gleich so  und blau/orange passt ganz gut.

Wie stell ich den backsweep eig ein? Zu mir hin oder von mir weg?


----------



## lordad (15. Mai 2017)

Kartunga schrieb:


> So fertig bestellt , habe nun das bestellt :
> 
> Funn Flame on Flatbar Orange 31,8/710 mit 9 Grad Backsweep
> Cube Fritzz Black n Blue Griffe
> ...



Sicher das dass kein Troll ist ?
Zu dir hin natürlich.....
Wie musst du denn die Handgelenke verbiegen wenn der nach vorne steht =????
Normalerweilse hat der Lenker aber ach in der Mitte ne Beschriftung die Grob die Ausrichtung vorgibt

Und 35er Vorbau ist für Enduros nicht für 90ger Jahre Hardtails ....
Also das kann ja was werden >-<


----------



## Kartunga (16. Mai 2017)

Nein kein Troll.

Ich habe das Problem das mir der 90mm Vorbau kaum zusagt da das Lenkverhalten schwerfällig und indirekt ist , ich fahre nicht viele Berge hoch , eher runter.

Möchte gerne etwas agiler lenken . Vielleicht ist 35mm zu wenig, könnte auch sonst auf 50mm gehen. Was fahren denn die meisten auf ein Hardtail an Länge ?


----------



## lordad (16. Mai 2017)

Also wenn 90 träge ist würde 70 das ganze schon dramatisch verändern vom Handling.
35 Ist nahezu lächerlich viel anders.... stell dir vor dein Bike ist gefühlt glatt 10cm Kürzer !

Ich fahre an meinem Speci Crave nen 70ger Vorbau -6C und würde es nicht anders haben wollen. Handling absolut genial

Ich bin in meinen Rennrad Anfängen von 110mm auf 90mm weil es mir viel viel zu lang vorkam.
Tja mit 90mm war es aber dann deutlich zu kurz !
100mm hat dann gepasst

Hätte nicht gemacht dass das so krass viel ausmacht

Und nun gehst du von 90 auf 35 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kartunga (16. Mai 2017)

Ich fahr viel runter und springe gerne und mach wheelies und all sowas , da ist ein 70-90mm Vorbau meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet , 35 wird zu krass das stimmt , ich werde wohl einen 50er vorerst nehmen.

Das gibt mir bei einem neuen 720mm Lenker (vorher 580) mehr Agilität und Spaß


----------



## Kartunga (16. Mai 2017)

Und den Spike Spank Bearclaw gibt es auch in 50mm, der past optisch super und ist mit 50-60€ nicht ganz so teuer


----------



## Kartunga (16. Mai 2017)

Hier einmal die Geodaten


----------

